# Owensboro Grillin' & Chillin'



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 21, 2007)

Good luck Jim.  Dont forget to spread the BBQ Central name.      And give Greg a call.  He loves the "BBQ around the glob" thing.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 21, 2007)

Good luck JIm!

It's a shame it had to be the same weekend as Oinktoberfest!

Be sure to suggest to the organizers that Nuttin' but Mutton category we talked about last weekend!  It's a natural for Owensboro!


----------



## DaleP (Sep 21, 2007)

We are going to get there thursday evening. Going to be a good time but I aint serving mutton.

We havent recieved our packet yet, but we think that we will be at our same spot as last year. C-30. Stop by around 10ish Friday night or later if you want to see the brothers at their finest.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 21, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> He loves the "BBQ around the globe" thing.



Well, that doesn't seem to be going very well at all...nevertheless, GOOD LUCK RS!!


----------



## DaleP (Sep 21, 2007)

Divide and conquer I guess. You take Oinktoberfest and I'll take Owensboro.

Oh oh. Its on now!


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Sep 21, 2007)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## DaleP (Sep 22, 2007)

Remember last year we got 1st place chicken. Pulley bones, think pulley bones.


----------



## DaleP (Sep 22, 2007)

You and I are going to get along fine. In fact you are invited to be the first to see our new triple kettle chicken cooker we completed last week.


----------



## DaleP (Sep 22, 2007)

We were next to Primetime BBQ. They are now known as Higher Country BBq. good guys but they have a bit of a drinking problem. As in they dont stop. lol


----------



## DaleP (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the invite Mike.


----------



## Porkers (Sep 25, 2007)

Good luck Jim, I told Dave to keep you in the loop on OBBQFOT. We had a great time, fed about 250. Roger[/u][/list][/url]


----------



## DaleP (Sep 30, 2007)

1st in chicken again with a 9th place overall. Heck of a good time. Will report more later. Wore out.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad ya did so good.  I hope you got some pics/vids


----------

